# Our Home Was Just Broken Into



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Scary. This ol' lady held up pretty well, my 'Nam vet, a few scratches...

Woke at 4:45 (new time-CST) not so unusual. Threw on sweats, brushing my teeth & heard something. Thought it was Honey, the dog, going thru her doggy door. Too much noise, tho, thinking a rat or squirrel is w/her??

Go out in the kitchen & from there can see a big guy's arm thru the window pane in the door!! ACK! (I'm armed w/my toothbrush! :grumble

Run back to the bdrm & shake DH-"Someone's breaking into the den door"!! Run to the office & call 911.
Boy, they ask DUMB questions!

When seconds count, help is minutes away.

DH hollers & runs to the back door, this guy shines a flashlite on DH & DH slugs at him thru the broken window! Gads. Now he's cut. 
Runs after the guy & the guy stops, says he thought it was his house. WHAT!!!

Finally had about 10 cop cars & more than that cops all over. They believe the guy, he's drunk. They let a neighbor of his come get him. 

I'm not so sure I'm ok w/this...he's saying he thought it was HIS house?? HE had to climb over a gate, go thru a screened porch & break one of the panes in the door?? This looks like his house??

I guess we get our window paid for. I'm surprised I don't have to clean out my pants.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Oh wow. That is scary! 

Could be the guy was telling the truth though. I've been that drunk before. ound:


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

Lucky he didn't get shot....


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

OMG, I hope you can get over it---post traumatic stuff, you know.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

He should also pay for the doctors visit.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Glad you're OK! Drunk or not, they shouldn't have let him go! Breaking and entering. Tresspassing. Why would he have a flashlight? Hummmm.... Not so sure I believe all this. Did the cops know him? Perhaps they've had other run ins like this with him? I'd make sure he knew he wouldn't fare so well next time.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

He wouldnt be able to explain here-I would have shot first, asked questions later--course, Im a old woman!


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

They didn't give you an option to press charges, Tricky?
It's YOUR option to press charges, and I'd bet you still can if you want to push it. 
Total negligence on the LEO's part, IMO.

SOOO sorry this happened to you! Stay aware... this drunk might try it again, since he wasn't offered a lesson to learn the first time around!!

Had it been my house, he'd have lead poisoning.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

My wife shot a Guy through a Door trying to get in.More Cops than I ever knew was around and fast couldn't ask for any faster service :goodjob:

Glad your ok.

big rockpile


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Glad it wasn't any worse, but I agree, I would still see about pressing charges. Regardless of whether he was confused or not, that was breaking and entering.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

You poor thing! How is DH's hand this morning?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

OMG, TG, Thank God you guys are OK. I wouldn't mind comen down and do'en some target pratice with you! Procusute that chump...oldest line in the book,thought it was my house....:flame:


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

A friend of my mom owned a little mom&pop store outside of a small town. She found the place broken into one morning and the cops found a drunk guy passed out in some blankets he took off a shelf. They got the guy woken up and he said all he remembered was his buddies dropping him off at home and he didn't have his keys so he broke his bedroom window crawled in and went to bed. Not his home, window, or bed, but he was so drunk he didn't know. He didn't take anything, but he did get breaking and entering charges! Tricky Grandma's burgular should be arrested!


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Wow, scary! Glad everyone is ok.

Years ago my ex Sis in law woke up to noise and there was a guy in their kitchen, her hubby (BIG dude) ran in and the intruder went to jump out of the kitchen window. Michael grabbed him by his legs, but the dude got away...minus his pants which Micheal was left holding!


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

What a way to start the day! Glad you are ok.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

ceresone said:


> He wouldnt be able to explain here-I would have shot first, asked questions later--course, Im a old woman!


This old lady would have done the same thing!

H would have suffered more than a hangover!


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

springvalley said:


> Glad you're OK! Drunk or not, they shouldn't have let him go! Breaking and entering. Tresspassing. Why would he have a flashlight? Hummmm.... Not so sure I believe all this. Did the cops know him? Perhaps they've had other run ins like this with him? I'd make sure he knew he wouldn't fare so well next time.


****************************************************
HOW MANY DRUNKS COME HOME BRINGING AND USING A FLASHLIGHT, BUT CONVENIENTLY FORGET THEIR KEY?!!!

Go up the chain of command and contact the captain on duty....if that doesn't get the desired 
affect, go above him. If you are still getting the run-around.....figure that the guy is 'connected' 
and take it to district attorney and demand that charges be filed against him. This was not a random act.

Take care of yourself Tricky (we need those POTDA's) and here's hoping your big guy heals nicely. 
Tell him, if there is a next time, that bullets don't bleed when going thru a broken window.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

copperkid3 said:


> ****************************************************
> HOW MANY DRUNKS COME HOME BRINGING AND USING A FLASHLIGHT, BUT CONVENIENTLY FORGET THEIR KEY?!!!
> 
> Go up the chain of command and contact the captain on duty....if that doesn't get the desired
> ...


This. The flashlight makes the whole story stink.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Press charges and get an HD gun and learn to use it.
This type of thing is getting more common and will continue to get more common as our country sinks into anarchy.
Glad you are ok.
If that happened here, I don't know if I'd more scare or furious.
Either way, if someone is planning on breaking in here he better kiss his mama goodbye before he does.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

OMGoodness!

I hope ya'll are ok.
I had something like that happen to me once...he was drunk, yelling and I kept telling him he had the wrong place. 
He didn't believe me until.... I opened the blinds and drew down on him.
Take care!


----------



## Sherrynboo (Mar 19, 2005)

Where was your dog in all of this?? Maybe you need a bigger dog! That would have scared the poo out of me too. Glad you and your hubby were not hurt besides the cut hand. Can't believe they just let him go like that!

Sherry in GA


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I agree you need to go up the chain of command on this, or start from the top and work down. Many many break-ins occur when the perp is drunk or on drugs. The act of being drunk does not make them innocent, and cops know that. Something is seriously wrong here.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

How scary! I agree with the others... drunk is not an excuse even if he really did believe he was breaking into his own house. (I also doubt the story due to the flashlight!) I'd raise a whole lot of noise until the police file charges. If he's done it before, then he should have learned from the previous experiences. If this is his first time, then let's make sure that he learns the lesson and never does it again. What if you'd had a heart attack and died due to being scared? He should also have to pay for all physical damages and lost wages for your hubby.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

The flashlight is a tip off to me...persue it so it doesn't happen again.
Glad y'all are safe.

Matt


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Sherrynboo said:


> Where was your dog in all of this?? Maybe you need a bigger dog! That would have scared the poo out of me too. Glad you and your hubby were not hurt besides the cut hand. Can't believe they just let him go like that!
> 
> Sherry in GA


Not if the dog is like this JR named "Jack"we have.He's all "Junk Yard Bad" until TSHTF.Then he's under the bed like a shot,and quite as a mouse.:gromit:A bigger dog would only mean less room under the bed for me and Bopeep(wife) *Glad You All Are Ok TG,might orta sew a small pocket on your sweats fer "packing heat"*These is some perilous times we are livin in.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Glad you're ok. What a fright that must have been. I also think he should be charged.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

I think he should be charged too, and I would be making a phone call to the LEO's to find out why he wasn't. If you don't get satisfaction going up the chain there, call the District Attorney.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Glad you and family are OK. If you are not, get yourself armed. I will get worse as our society goes downhill. I have heard people say 'desperate people do desperate things'.
Even if the guy was drunk you had no way of knowing his intentions. Drunks hurt and kill people too.


----------



## Lilandra (Oct 21, 2004)

wow- what a way to start the day.
Glad you folks are no worse for wear... press charges definitely - you could be saving someone else from this jerk and it might not end the same for them .


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

willow_girl said:


> Oh wow. That is scary!
> 
> Could be the guy was telling the truth though. I've been that drunk before. ound:


Hussy


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

So, did the guy actually live in your neighborhood? It is hard to believe his story, what with the flashlight and all. And who's to say he's not just smart enough to take a slug of liquor beforehand (now the smell's on his breath) exactly to use as an excuse?

Glad y'all are OK & came through w/ minor damage, TG.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I'd suggest you keep a firearm* handy at all times *for surprise events such as this.

If the perp had been armed with a gun instead of a flashlight, this could have turned out badly


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

Wow, that is crazy stuff. Good to hear you guys are ok!


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I a m glad no one had a gun, I think it would kill me if i shot a drunk, who mistook my house for his. Would be a hard situation to live with.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Dutchie said:


> Hussy


A tramp too!! :teehee:


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

No other advice to give you....just glad you're both ok and hope you will use this experience to help you to deal with anymore occurences.


----------



## GammyAnnie (Jun 2, 2011)

Sherrynboo said:


> Where was your dog in all of this?? Maybe you need a bigger dog! That would have scared the poo out of me too. Glad you and your hubby were not hurt besides the cut hand. Can't believe they just let him go like that!
> 
> Sherry in GA


My three indoor dogs, Rott/GSD/Grt. Pyr mixes, would have eaten his arm off before I was even out of bed!

Annie


----------



## Ellie Mae (Jan 18, 2011)

glad it didn't turn out to be a life threatening event but still very scary!

not that many years ago, I would of rung it up to be in the catagory of "stuff" happens and maybe even laughed about it, but in these times I take everything much more serious.

I do think you deserve more answers on who he is and if he truly is a non-threat. 

Our dtr had a similar experience with a very drunk college student a few yrs ago, thank God he only gave her a fright and not something worse.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm with the folks that say to press charges. The flash light is the too much for me to believe he was just some drunk. I think one of the cops knows him.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

SquashNut said:


> I a m glad no one had a gun, I think it would kill me if i shot a drunk, who mistook my house for his. Would be a hard situation to live with.


Iffen some drunk WITH A FLASHLIGHT broke in my house, he'd be mighty dead!
Come to think of it, he wouldn't need a flashlight to be dead!


----------



## Dr. Mom (Jan 13, 2008)

Will your home owners insurance pay for an alarm system to be installed? It wouldn't hurt to ask. 

I hope your hubby is recuperating from his cuts. What a scary situation. Take care and stay alert. Maybe you could keep a radio or TV or light on all night for a while to discourage a return visit.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I a m glad no one had a gun, I think it would kill me if i shot a drunk, who mistook my house for his.


You didn't read *what I said*



> *If the perp had been armed with a gun* instead of a flashlight


How would you feel about it if the drunk *thought it was his home* and attacked YOU for being in it?


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

How scary! I am glad that you are okay. A similar situation happened at a home I was working at when I did home care. The mother foolishly opened the door and fortunately this startled the burglar into running off. I cannot believe she just opened the door. The porch reeked of whiskey. To this day, I do not know why the family did not call the police. I started looking for a new job the next day.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

This is awful Patty! They should have charged him with B&E, drunk or not.


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm so glad you guys are okay. Drunks have been known to enter the wrong home. My neighbor woke up one morning last summer to find a strange man sound asleep on her couch. He'd gotten drunk and decided to sleep it off. Problem was, he lived on the next street.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Ugh. Glad everyone is (relatively) alright. How is your DH today?

I'm hearing more and more stories of people's houses getting broken into. It's so scary.


----------



## SCRancher (Jan 11, 2011)

Lawyers office 2 doors down from where I live was broken into last night, loads of police cars and a couple of police dogs on the hunt. They caught one guy and at least one other got away.

They stopped someone walking down the street about 45 minutes later - asked him for his ID and then frisked him and let him go. (I personally would have rejected their offer to frisk me)

Seems like just about every year there is a robbery on my street - last year it was an armed bank robbery about 6 houses down - on that one the police called the house telling everyone to stay in side with doors locked and to call if you see anything.

Needless to say my wife didn't sleep well last night. I sleep so light anyway that the slightest sound outside wakes me up.

To the OP - I'm glad you and the Hubby are alright other than cuts - kudos to him for stepping up to defend. I too would press charges - B&E, disorderly conduct?, public drunkenness? Trespass? I'm sure the cops could find several other charges to hit him with.

But if you say he was just a drunk - I say he should be a more responsible drunk or not drink quite that much.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

ceresone said:


> He wouldnt be able to explain here-I would have shot first, asked questions later--course, Im a old woman!


I'm afraid if we'd had more than a bb pistol-which is out on the garage anyway-he'd be a dead man. DH told the police: "If I had walked up to that window & he shined that lite in my face w/me having a gun, I would have shot". Cop said: "woulda been a good hit".

Police came to talk to us last eve about it...we were hashing it over a bit all day & will make sure the story is correct plus we want our window paid for.
Also, the guy had NO ID & NO SHOES!!!


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

beccachow said:


> You poor thing! How is DH's hand this morning?


We're remarkably OK. Prolly b/c he turned out to be a drunk nut...hopefully?
Jim's hand is ok, onlly scratches.
Guess 'old lady' doesn't get ya much-I kept yellng at the dispatch gal who was asking what DH was wearing, what the burglar was wearing & what he looked like, how old is DH, what's happening, etc, "For God's sake, I'm OLD! Send them!"


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Tiempo said:


> This. The flashlight makes the whole story stink.


One of the cops said the lite was in his cell phone?? But...no where to be found...

PS-thanks to all of you for your concerns!! 
Made me laugh, copperkid, concerned for the potdas. :kiss:

Edited to add: THE DOG??? We're calling Honey the beagle/rat terrier/somethin' 'kittykat' for a few days since she ran out her doggy doors, then right back inside not to be found for a hour or so!! She's really good about protecting me from all the OLD ladies who come here for a tea every other month! Or barely letting our renter in ..with the rent $$$! 

And hey-ya'll leave my bud WG alone!  
(I know you're kidding)


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

My favorite Grandma. Can you shoot? I will try not to nag on you as I did Nichole you need to get armed and learn how to defend your self. Things are going to get a lot worse than better. .40 cal is a good stopper. Not to heavy recoil. 

We keep a loaded gun (chamber empty) on our night stand. I am going to shoot first rather than subject my loved ones to any danger. These people can do a lot of damage and do horrific things. There are a few on trial now for home invasions. 

Please take care of your self. I need a lot of your support for my wild accusations.

If this guy ever figures out what happened he may want to cause trouble. 

I hope the Nam vet is ok too. Carry class will be fun for both of you. Remember the family that shoots together, stays alive and together. 

Take care 

Dave


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

I always keep a dog around, and in the house at night, so I don't get surprised like that any more.

Did have one old guy just walk right up in the garage and right into the house one time, thought it was someone else's house that he knew, he got about halfway in the door, he barely got that door closed before the dogs got him.

The German shepherd I have now likely wouldn't actually attack an intruder, dunno for sure, but most folks are pretty intimidated by her and and I think her going off at them would make most criminals run the other way, and give me time and warning to get the shotgun.

I doubt I'll ever be without a good dog about 50lbs or so in the house.. I've been woken from my bed with a flashlight once, not in hurry for that to ever happen again.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

GammyAnnie said:


> My three indoor dogs, Rott/GSD/Grt. Pyr mixes, would have eaten his arm off before I was even out of bed!
> 
> Annie


I'd love to see a picture of your doggies!


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Ahhh Tricky, probably just one of your neighbors found out how hot you are and couldn't wait to see you. 

Seriously, glad everyone is okay. Keep an eye out for the nut. Sounds like more than a simple mistake to me.

.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

davel745 said:


> My favorite Grandma. Can you shoot? I will try not to nag on you as I did Nichole you need to get armed and learn how to defend your self. Things are going to get a lot worse than better. .40 cal is a good stopper. Not to heavy recoil.
> 
> We keep a loaded gun (chamber empty) on our night stand. I am going to shoot first rather than subject my loved ones to any danger. These people can do a lot of damage and do horrific things. There are a few on trial now for home invasions.
> 
> ...


We prolly will do this. 
Just got the window fixed to the tune of $85.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Tricky Grama said:


> "For God's sake, I'm OLD! Send them!"


----------



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

Had that happen once. Woke up to two drunk college students in my living room. They thought our house was where the party was at. They got a party, all right.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Chuck said:


> Had that happen once. Woke up to two drunk college students in my living room. They thought our house was where the party was at. They got a party, all right.


But you didn't shoot 'em did ya??


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Tricky Grama said:


> We prolly will do this.
> Just got the window fixed to the tune of $85.


I'm sure that you'll get the cost of the repair returned to you. We once had a tenant who had separated from her husband. He showed up drunk and began banging on the window when she wouldn't come to the door. She called the cops and they hauled him away. Later, we got a call from his attorney who asked us for a copy of the repair bill so that we could be reimbursed. Of course, it took months for it to get to that point and we couldn't exactly leave the tenant with a broken pane in October.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

Tricky it isn&#8217;t a matter of shooting them, it is having the choice, if the situation had escalated and it was a home invasion you didn&#8217;t have the choice to do anything. You need to have an educated choice. It isn&#8217;t weather you need to kill; it is if they intend to kill. 

I am glad you are considering your choices. 

I don&#8217;t allow Bette to check out bumps in the night. I always go armed. If God forbid I need to make the choice at least I can.

And knowing how to use a gun gives you a lot of self confidence.

Bette is learning the fundamentals; hopefully if she needs to she can protect herself.

I hope you get the money for the glass. 

You take care of yourself. 

Thanks for being my friend.

Dave


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Chuck said:


> Had that happen once. Woke up to two drunk college students in my living room. They thought our house was where the party was at. They got a party, all right.


Kinda reminds me of those Glock commercials starring R. Lee Ermey.
"Somebody picked the wrong house"


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Drunk or not the police should have haulled him off. If he was so stupidly drunk, he was a danger, friend or not. I can see a cop not giving a ticket to a driver who claims to have run through a light because he's drunk- yeah right. I hate that tendency of police to try to avoid taking action when some idiot is doing things he should not do to some ordinary citizen.
Glad you're all OK.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

The police should definitely have taken him into custody. Maybe he was just a lost drunk but maybe not - maybe he was just pretending. 

We have always had large dogs even when we lived in the city. At one time it seemed that all those around us were being robbed (our immediate neighbours 5 times in 6 months) and yet we were never touched. Even the police said that it was because of the dogs. What I found interesting is that these neighbours complained that our dogs were too noisy - even if they just farted we got a complaint - even though the dogs only barked once when a stranger was coming to the door. The five times they went mad barking like crazy were the five times the neighbours were being robbed and yet when it kept happening these people did not get the message that the dogs were going crazy to try and warn THEM!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I used to work for a county attorney and I have to tell you drunks are dangerous. They just tend to get arrested more than sober people but the crimes are often worse. I'm in the shoot first ask questions later category. 

One break-in the guy was arrested and his rap sheet was 12 pages long with many rape charges and serious prison time. He was crawling across a bedroom and reaching up on the bed -- the lady woke up and calmly rolled over away from the man. He was wasted and crawled out to the porch to pee in the corner and she ran next door for help. It could have ended very badly. 

If drunks just "mistake" the house they usually aren't quiet. They're swearing and complaining about their key not working and pounding on the door. When we lived in Des Moines in a development of identical houses, we had this happen fairly regularly.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Harry Chickpea said:


> I agree you need to go up the chain of command on this, or start from the top and work down. Many many break-ins occur when the perp is drunk or on drugs. The act of being drunk does not make them innocent, and cops know that. Something is seriously wrong here.


Exactly! Drunk or not, he's still responsible for his actions. I would not let this go without a HUGE stink.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

We all need to be prepared. This is happening with great frequency and most of them aren't drunk. There were just five break-ins out here in the country, all within a few miles of our place. They did catch them and it was a married couple in their mid-thirties. So be prepared, there are ones out there looking to take just about anything that isn't nailed down.
Glad that you and y our DH are okay.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

ninny said:


> Ahhh Tricky, probably just one of your neighbors found out how hot you are and couldn't wait to see you.
> 
> Seriously, glad everyone is okay. Keep an eye out for the nut. Sounds like more than a simple mistake to me.
> 
> .


Hah! Yeah, right.  I should post a pic...


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

davel745 said:


> Tricky it isnât a matter of shooting them, it is having the choice, if the situation had escalated and it was a home invasion you didnât have the choice to do anything. You need to have an educated choice. It isnât weather you need to kill; it is if they intend to kill.
> 
> I am glad you are considering your choices.
> 
> ...


Aw, you're sweet, Dave.
My DH always checks out the 'bumps in the nite' too. This was kinda freaky b/c I don't think I heard anything til I walked to the kitchen & then heard the noise & saw a big arm thru the window in the door! Its possible that he woke me up but I didn't realize it, went to the bthrm, got my toothbrush & walked to the kit. like I always do.

The drunk's boss sent a check today for the glass. Said he'd get it from him, I made him promise he would.

DH looked at guns today.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

TG, so sorry to hear of your experience. Really glad everyone's OK.

Have they repealed the "sundown" law in Texas? When I lived there, anyone on your property after sundown doing something illegal was bought and paid for. Drove the people who moved there from NY & California nuts.

A firearms instructor I know says if you're more than 15 feet away from a gun anywhere in your house, you don't have enough guns.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Ozarks Tom said:


> TG, so sorry to hear of your experience. Really glad everyone's OK.
> 
> Have they repealed the "sundown" law in Texas? When I lived there, anyone on your property after sundown doing something illegal was bought and paid for. Drove the people who moved there from NY & California nuts.
> 
> A firearms instructor I know says if you're more than 15 feet away from a gun anywhere in your house, you don't have enough guns.


Entirely off topic but I've only heard of sundown laws as being in towns that warned people of specific ethnic backgrounds not to be caught in town after dark... I might have to add this new definition to my vocabulary to make sure I don't immediately think that someone is making a racist statement.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I might have to add this new definition to my vocabulary


In Texas it just means you can use deadly force on trespassers at night.

That's not the law in most places


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

How scary! Yup, might have "accidentally" gotten shot at our house too!


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

TheMartianChick said:


> Entirely off topic but I've only heard of sundown laws as being in towns that warned people of specific ethnic backgrounds not to be caught in town after dark... I might have to add this new definition to my vocabulary to make sure I don't immediately think that someone is making a racist statement.





Bearfootfarm said:


> In Texas it just means you can use deadly force on trespassers at night.
> 
> That's not the law in most places


********************************************************
have to be at night and the 'trespassers' don't even have to be burglarizing your own property!!! 


Case in point, in the town that I used to patrol.....

*http://abcnews.go.com/TheLaw/story?id=5278638&page=2*
*http://www.tdcaa.com/node/1523*


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for the links, Copperkid!


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

"In most situations, calling 911 is the best remedy, not calling out for your 9-millimeter," Diepraam said.

This statement in the first news link posted struck me. Any cop I know advocates for the citizens to be armed. My first gun was given to me by my uncle a cop, to "hold on to it for him at my house" And the siggy in his email has a quote the average response time after calling 911, and asks what are you going to do to save you life till the cops show up.

Yes, lets wait till the cops show up, so they can fill out my death certificate, or rape report, or for me to file a missing person's report if someone tries to take one of my children. 
No I'm reaching for my 38 that is never too far away.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Tricky Grama said:


> Scary. This ol' lady held up pretty well, my 'Nam vet, a few scratches...
> 
> Woke at 4:45 (new time-CST) not so unusual. Threw on sweats, brushing my teeth & heard something. Thought it was Honey, the dog, going thru her doggy door. Too much noise, tho, thinking a rat or squirrel is w/her??
> 
> ...



Are you Okay?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

TheMartianChick said:


> Entirely off topic but I've only heard of sundown laws as being in towns that warned people of specific ethnic backgrounds not to be caught in town after dark... I might have to add this new definition to my vocabulary *to make sure I don't immediately think that someone is making a racist statement*.


May I suggest to quit looking for them?...Just a thought. :shrug:


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Fowler said:


> Are you Okay?


We're ok. I think if it had been anyother day but Sunday, we would have dwelled on it & gone crazy. But since we start watching football stuff pretty early & go all day...
Plus it IS obvious that the idiot was drunk, maybe more, not like he got away & we don't know if he'll return. 
Kinda irks me that he didn't get in trouble tho. His boss/family friend paid for the window, I asked him to make sure they guy paid him back.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Tricky Grama said:


> We're ok. I think if it had been anyother day but Sunday, we would have dwelled on it & gone crazy. But since we start watching football stuff pretty early & go all day...
> Plus it IS obvious that the idiot was drunk, maybe more, not like he got away & we don't know if he'll return.
> Kinda irks me that he didn't get in trouble tho. His boss/family friend paid for the window, I asked him to make sure they guy paid him back.


Glad to hear your okay sweetie, God bless football...LOL


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Hereya go TG.Get one of these and shoot the next ones toodles off
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--K3X6rptE4[/ame]


BFF,what town in Pamlico county had a big sign that said "If you are (something)don't let Sundown catch you here".??:run:Or something like that It was Whortonsville,Lowland or another one.I forgot.I think it had to come down in the sixties:sob:


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

This is what you call one of them coincidences.

Just had a phone call from a guy selling a burglar alarm. I said: Hello.He said "How are you doing today?" I said"Fine"

He said "I have some good news today, we are offering this device that if someone starts breaking in to your house,all you have to do is mash a button,and the police will be there many times in time to catch the burglar".

I said "I already have one,and when I mash the button on it,the police ain't got to be in no rush and can take their time to get here,an they get him every time,with mine". HE HUNG UP:soap:


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Humm--Guess the Glock hanging on my bed post means if I shoot first, ask questions later--means I can be in a commercial? LOL


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

Well he was lucky. At my house if the pit in the yard didn't nail him then , the Glock 9mm sticking in his face would......period


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

EDDIE BUCK said:


> This is what you call one of them coincidences.
> 
> Just had a phone call from a guy selling a burglar alarm. I said: Hello.He said "How are you doing today?" I said"Fine"
> 
> ...












Plus thnx for the youtube in post above. CuteCuteCute!

DH been lookin' on line, as well as stores for a weapon.
Showed me a 'cute' one-looks like a sawed off shotgun w/pistol handle!! Whoohoo!
When he gets closer to getting one, I'll post & ask y'all what's best.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Gregg Alexander said:


> Well he was lucky. At my house if the pit in the yard didn't nail him then , the Glock 9mm sticking in his face would......period


We tried to get this across to the guy, cops wouldnt let us get too close to him but I 'm sure he heard us. DH went up to the window in the door that he broke, looked out (its 5 am remember & real dark) & the idiot shined a light in his face! Reflexivly, DH punched at him, breaking the rest of the glass, cutting himself. DH told the cops if he'd had a gun he would've shot the guy instead of punched. Cop said: "Would've been a good hit".


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Tricky Grama said:


> DH been lookin' on line, as well as stores for a weapon.
> Showed me a 'cute' one-looks like a sawed off shotgun w/pistol handle!! Whoohoo!
> When he gets closer to getting one, I'll post & ask y'all what's best.


That'll open up a can of worms 
Everybody has an opinion on what's best, but ask away and we'll bombard you with ideas.:goodjob:


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

DH's been looking at a Mossberg 20 gauge 18 1/2" barrel pistol grip, model 50450. 75% power of 12 ga, 40% less kick.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Fowler said:


> May I suggest to quit looking for them?...Just a thought. :shrug:


That was uncalled for!

The term sundown town is commonly used to describe towns that had the type of racist laws that I mentioned. There are books that are being written about them now...America was dotted with them and some were in areas that would surprise most Americans because it goes against some of the geographical stereotypes that are out there.

I was in the 8th grade when I learned that the f-word that is often used as an epithet against homosexuals also refers to a cigarette in some cultures.My surprise in learning that the term has another meaning was genuine. I appreciated the links that Copperkid provided. I thought that it was a helpful gesture in response to my expression of thanks. Who would have thought that someone would have a negative comment about an expression of gratitude?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I forgot.I think it had to come down *in the sixties*


I didn't move here until the mid 70's


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> DH's been looking at a Mossberg 20 gauge 18 1/2" barrel *pistol grip*,


They LOOK cool but are harder to control than a regular stock.

I like the Remington 870 20 Ga Youth Model


----------



## CoonXpress (Sep 20, 2004)

Have heard that this is a nice home defense gun. :whistlin:
Along with Glaser Safety Slugs and it'll do a good job without too much overkill.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

CoonXpress said:


> Have heard that this is a nice home defense gun. :whistlin:
> Along with Glaser Safety Slugs and it'll do a good job without too much overkill.


Yeah but, you're gonna have to pay the BATF a $200 fee and wait 3 months or more before you can get the rifle.....don't ask me how I know this.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Bearfootfarm said:


> They LOOK cool but are harder to control than a regular stock.
> 
> I like the Remington 870 20 Ga Youth Model


Ah, good to know!


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

The Mossburg 500 Chainsaw......around $350-$380 retail.

*http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2011/01/19/mossberg-chainsaw-pump-shotgun/*

DETAILS
MossbergÂ® has one of the most unusual-looking shotguns to come out in quite a while with the 
MossbergÂ® 500 Chainsaw. Built around the classic Mossbergreg 500 action, the Chainsaw is a 
pistol-grip pump-action shotgun with no shoulder stock. While guns like this are desirable for home 
defense, they've a reputation as hard to control while firing. The Mossbergreg solution 
is to attach a wrap-around chainsaw-style hand grip to the pump. Intended to be fired from the hip, 
this top handle allows the user to cycle the action while simultaneously maintaining leverage 
above the gun to help tame muzzle rise. In addition to the chainsaw-style grip, which can be easily 
removed, the MossbergÂ® 500 Chainsaw has a stand-off barrel that can be used to breech doors 
and three rails that can mount accessories.

Specificationsâ¢MossbergÂ® 500 Chainsaw
â¢Manufacturer Number: 50460
â¢Action: Pump
â¢Gauge: 12 Gauge
â¢Barrel Length: 18.5 Inches
â¢Sights: White Dot
â¢Capacity: 6 Rounds
â¢Chamber Length: 3 Inches
â¢Overall Length: 31 Inches
â¢Weight: 6 Pounds
â¢Grip: Synthetic Pistol Grip
â¢Stock: None
â¢Finish: Black


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Yeah but, you're gonna have to pay the BATF a $200 fee and wait 3 months or more before you can get the rifle..


You can get a *16 inch *barrel version without all the extra expense and paperwork

I like this type of stock on a home defense shotgun, and you can hunt with it too:


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

We have no problem controlling our pistol grip shotguns, of course smaller people might. The benefit of a pistol grip is that you're not walking around a dark house with a gun barrel sticking out 3 feet in front of you where a hidden intruder can reach out a bedroom door and grap the gun barrel as you walk down the hallway.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> You can get a *16 inch *barrel without all the extra expense and paperwork


A 16" barrel on a Thompson M1A1 looks ridiculuous!  I'd be kicked out of the military arms collector's club if they found out.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> The benefit of a pistol grip is that you're not walking around a dark house with a gun barrel sticking out 3 feet in front of you


I hold the buttstock under my elbow, against my side, in much the same position as carrying the pistol grip style.

That way, you can control it with one hand if you need the other for a light or phone


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> A 16" barrel on a Thompson M1A1 looks ridiculuous


LOL

I agree it doesn't look as cool. but I HATE tax transfers and paperwork, plus in some locations it's impossible to get them done


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

Some guy broke my front door down years ago claiming the same thing. All he had to do was replace my front door. It never was a good fit.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Here's another good self defense source, and this one is geared towards females:










Quote:
I was a pacifist until one night&#8230;&#8230; a friend phoned and tearfully told me she had been followed home, attacked and viciously raped by a predator. 

As I drove her to a hospital I learned that she&#8217;d had several opportunities during the ordeal to defend herself &#8211; if only she&#8217;d had something to defend herself with. But she didn&#8217;t &#8211; no self-defense spray, no mini-baton, no gun.

Her condition was so horrendous that right then and there, I made up my mind &#8212; this was NOT EVER going to happen to me. 

What followed for me was a journey of discovery, training (at dozens of the top self-defense and lethal weapons programs), enlightenment and sharing that fulfilled my own needs for security. I also saw that I had to become a national advocate of the concept that WOMEN CAN AND MUST TAKE ACTION TO BETTER THEIR LIVES. 

http://www.paxtonquigley.com/

Quote:
A nationally recognized authority on personal safety, Paxton Quigley offers a no-nonsense book that shows women how to develop a survival strategy emphasizing the importance of awareness, boundary setting, and resistance.


----------



## CoonXpress (Sep 20, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> You can get a *16 inch *barrel version without all the extra expense and paperwork
> 
> I like this type of stock on a home defense shotgun, and you can hunt with it too:


Get caught with that and without the proper paperwork and you'll be looking at plenty of extra expenses, paperwork and possibly a bunk mate in jail.

Still going to need the Class III tax stamp for that.
From the ATF website


Classification
Short Barreled Shotgun
Distinctive Characteristics

Shotgun having a barrel or barrels of less than 18 inches in length.
Rate of Transfer Tax
$200.00


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Cabin Fever said:


> We have no problem controlling our pistol grip shotguns, of course smaller people might. The benefit of a pistol grip is that you're not walking around a dark house with a gun barrel sticking out 3 feet in front of you where a hidden intruder can reach out a bedroom door and grap the gun barrel as you walk down the hallway.


this is what we were thinking too.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I tried the pistol grip route for a while, then I tried PG with butt stock, and finally came back to just a regular buttstock.
I think you gotta find what works best for you.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Copperkid, that looks awesome!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Get caught with that and without the proper paperwork and you'll be looking at plenty of extra expenses, paperwork and possibly a bunk mate in jail.


My "16 inch barrel" comment was referring to the Thompson 45

The *shotgun* pictured is an 18 1/2 " LEGAL barreled Benelli M1 S90 Tactical


----------

